# wine rack in progress



## acesover (Feb 16, 2008)

started this rack the other day hopefully will have it finished by the end of the weekend.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking good Aces, will look great filled!


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 16, 2008)

I like it .



looks like your one of the lucky ones that has anice coolbasement to store wine in.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2008)

You might want to save all dimensions on paper as I see you making a lot more!


----------



## acesover (Feb 18, 2008)

all finished and stained. now just have to try and fill it.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 18, 2008)

Good work. As with all racks they look even better full of wine!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks great Aces! Fill it up now. 


Keep an eye on the fourth board up. That is a weak type knot towards the center and it falls right on a notch. There will be maximum weight and minimum strength there-could crack or break!


----------



## acesover (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks maybe ill through a support behind that. hate to learn that the hard way


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 19, 2008)

Make a bulk rack next time. It takes up about the same amount of room but holds more wine. I am really enjoying mine. It looks alot better than milkcrates stacked up. Thats what my wife says anyway.


----------



## acesover (Feb 19, 2008)

sounds like a good idea. could you post a pic so would have something to go by


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 20, 2008)

Here you go.


----------

